# A great explanation of Capital Adequacy Ratios, Basel III etc



## Brendan Burgess (29 May 2014)

I came across this 7 page tutorial on the topic this morning and it's brilliantly written.


----------



## Jim2007 (29 May 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I came across this 7 page tutorial on the topic this morning and it's brilliantly written.



Yes very good explanation.  As an example of how important this ratio is: The Swiss bank UBS had a T1 of 21% at the start of the crisis and lost an average of €4b a quarter for a total of €52b in the end and still survived!

Depositors would do well to realise most Irish banks have higher T1s than many of the foreign banks they have been opening accounts with....


----------

